
Follow up to a tale of 132 e's - loa-in-backup
https://linuxwit.ch/blog/2018/12/everything-that-lives-is-designed-to-end/
======
sixothree
So... If the limit is 132 characters, then why is there some unwritten rule
that 132 characters is to many. Hrm.

------
zerocrates
I confess that I don't find Github's response _that_ objectionable... the "10
and 10" limitation they suggested is plainly pretty thoughtless, though, since
it clearly doesn't align with reality.

I do appreciate the Nier: Automata references in the post, though.

